

Peptide-1 Suppresses High-Fat Food Intake by Reducing Synaptic Drive - ycnews
http://www.cell.com/cell-reports/fulltext/S2211-1247(15)00688-9

======
CuriouslyC
For those that are interested, one of the metabolites produced during
bacterial fermentation of fiber, butyrate, has been shown to stimulate GLP-1
secretion
([http://www.jbc.org/content/288/35/25088.short](http://www.jbc.org/content/288/35/25088.short))
and furthermore acts as a PPAR-gamma agonist, which has been linked to
improved insulin sensitivity and reduced visceral fat accumulation through up-
regulation of adiponectin production.

All you need to do in order to reap these benefits is consume the right kind
of fermentable carbohydrates. In particular, resistant starch and most forms
of soluble fibers work fairly well. Beans (particularly lentils and split
peas) are great, as are flax/chia seeds. You can also buy a modified corn
starch called Hi-Maize that is about 60% resistant starch. If you experience
issues with gas/bloating, I've found it helps to consume live-cultured food
(raw fermented vegetables or yogurt/kefir) once or twice a day.

~~~
fasteo
I usually take unmodified potato starch[1]. It took me about a month to get
used to it, in terms of gas/bloating, but definitively, it is doing something
in my brain (much less hunger)

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Bobs-Red-Mill-
Potato-24-Ounce/dp/B004V...](http://www.amazon.com/Bobs-Red-Mill-
Potato-24-Ounce/dp/B004VLVCGU)

~~~
smartial_arts
Although this is very tangentially related, one may want to consider taking a
multi-species probiotic also, based on "A randomized controlled trial to test
the effect of multispecies probiotics on cognitive reactivity to sad mood"
[1]:

"Compared to participants who received the placebo intervention, participants
who received the 4-week multispecies probiotics intervention showed a
significantly reduced overall cognitive reactivity to sad mood, which was
largely accounted for by reduced rumination and aggressive thoughts.

Conclusion: These results provide the first evidence that the intake of
probiotics may help reduce negative thoughts associated with sad mood.
Probiotics supplementation warrants further research as a potential preventive
strategy for depression."

[1]
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0889159115...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0889159115000884)

------
ycnews
Less technical article (which links to the above) here:
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-
health/wp/2015/07...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-
health/wp/2015/07/24/overeating-may-be-caused-by-a-hormone-deficiency-
scientists-say/)

~~~
dlo
This is a cool paper. I'm saddened that there is not much discussion on it. It
may be too jargon-laced. The above WaPo article takes away too much, and in my
opinion, makes the topic less interesting.

If there is interest, I can take a stab at writing an explanation of this
result for the technical person, such as those here on HN, who is uninitiated
to the field.

~~~
smartial_arts
That would be fantastic - and admittedly people like yourself or some other
folks I can think of (Paul Whiteley of "Questioning Answers" fame comes to
mind) are doing really great job on explaining the complex subjects in lay
terms.

Please do this!

